# Is this just clippings decomposing?



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I have always thought that this spot is just clippings decomposing but wanted to make sure? Does anyone have any other possibilities?

The spots are from my swale which has always held water for a while after a rain. The Bermuda has a hard time filling in here also.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Mold? Mildew? Algae? Just throwing things out there. I'm sure you know, but Bermuda likes well drained soils. I have a swale and it holds water for about a day, sometimes two if it's rained a lot and Bermuda is pretty thin there also.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It looks like OM breaking down and probably some kind of fungus because of the OM. I would try to aerate that area and add some sand to help alleviate that issue and maybe help the bermuda grow better too.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Alan said:


> Mold? Mildew? Algae? Just throwing things out there. I'm sure you know, but Bermuda likes well drained soils. I have a swale and it holds water for about a day, sometimes two if it's rained a lot and Bermuda is pretty thin there also.


Sounds like we have the exact same thing Alan. I'm hoping the soil wetting agent I put down (Penterra) will help, which I think it has. Just not to the degree of helping out this issue.



Mightyquinn said:


> It looks like OM breaking down and probably some kind of fungus because of the OM. I would try to aerate that area and add some sand to help alleviate that issue and maybe help the bermuda grow better too.


I'm hoping that exactly the case and not something else Andy. I'm actually having my whole yard aerated next week and I'm going to do some lighter topdressing after that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think you're on the right track. I think the only way to get rid of that permantly is to mitigate the moisture.


----------

